# Rival Rear Shifter Failure = Ultegra Replacement?



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

My 2009 Scott Addict R4 (a left-over bargain bike purchased new late last year) recently passed the 7000 mile mark . . . and the rear shifter lever broke off the right hand brake/shift lever assembly.  

It looks just like some of the other pictures that have already been posted on the forum. So, I did not take a picture before dropping off the broken lever at the nearby bike shop who sold me the Addict. My favorite mechanic thinks it will take "about a week" to get a replacement from SRAM. He will call them on Monday.

While I wait for the warranty replacement, my mountain bike will suffice, but the thought of grabbing a spare shifter from eBay for "the next time" occurred to me.

Then I had another thought. How about Ultegra shifters? After all, replacing a Rival shifter every 7000 miles might get old. Plus, my wife's Ultegra equipped bike seems to shift more quietly and smoothly than my SRAM components.

It looks like decent Rival shifters and Ultegra 6700 series may not be much different in cost from an eBay seller or two. *But, will Ultegra 6700 levers work well with the existing Rival front and rear derailleur’s?*

If anyone has tried this combination with success . . . or knows of a reason it will not work, please share your experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

TucsonMTB said:


> My 2009 Scott Addict R4 (a left-over bargain bike purchased new late last year) recently passed the 7000 mile mark . . . and the rear shifter lever broke off the right hand brake/shift lever assembly.
> 
> It looks just like some of the other pictures that have already been posted on the forum. So, I did not take a picture before dropping off the broken lever at the nearby bike shop who sold me the Addict. My favorite mechanic thinks it will take "about a week" to get a replacement from SRAM. He will call them on Monday.
> 
> ...


No.

You'd have to replace the rear derailleur, too.

Why downgrade, though?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Why downgrade, though?


Uhm, you may have missed the part where my Rival shifter just broke, at only 7000 miles.  

Whatever, the "more robust" shifting of the SRAM compared to Ultegra is also starting to annoy me.

However, a little more research suggests that the solutions would be a new rear derailleur or a Jtek Enginering Shiftmate that costs $40, so I am a little discouraged.  

Maybe I will just put up with installing replacements every year or so, based on the roughly 7000 miles a year I find myself riding.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

If it matters, I've just warrantied a 2010 Force shifter and a 2009 rival shifter. Had both of them in a week. Sram just warrantied the force shifter with a new 2010 shifter. However, they sent me a brand new PAIR of 2011 Rival shifters for my broken 2009 rival. It sure as hell looks to me like they've really beefed up the connection that is prone to failure. The 2011 part looks much beefier to me.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Sram just warrantied . . . they sent me a brand new PAIR of 2011 Rival shifters for my broken 2009 rival. It sure as hell looks to me like they've really beefed up the connection that is prone to failure. The 2011 part looks much beefier to me.


Thanks! That is good news. The call I received from the bike shop this morning advised me that, "SRAM is out of Rival shifters but expects more in a couple of days, so the replacement will probably arrive early next week". My mechanic seemed surprised that they were out of stock. I will have to tell him about your experience and keep my fingers crossed for similar good luck.

A stronger replacement shifter would be welcome. A pair of stronger shifters doubly so.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

*Final solution . . . Red*

It has now been a little over two weeks since the right right hand side 2009 Rival shift lever on my Scott Addict broke off.  

According to my local bike shop, "Scott says they are out of the levers at the moment."

I think I understand the "Addict" model name now. I'm experiencing withdrawal pains.  

So, there is now a pair of Red shifters on order. They are expected to arrive mid-week. The replacement Rival lever and its mate will be "appearing soon" on eBay. My bike will end up with an "affordable" set of Red shifters. Everyone should own the best of a product line at least once in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

TucsonMTB said:


> My bike will end up with an "affordable" set of Red shifters. Everyone should own the best of a product line at least once in a while. :thumbsup:


Not that you asked for all this info, but as an FYI...

Having personally owned 2010/2011 Rival, 2010 Force and 2010 Red shifters, I will be sticking with the Rival shifters for future purchases. The cost versus performance is the best with rival in MY personal opinion. If you are racing Pro Cat 1, you MIGHT be able to feel a little difference with the zero loss on the Red rear shifter...MIGHT. I personally did not think it was all that noticeable. Of course, that could be because I've become so accustomed to Rival/Force. I do think the Force rear derailleur shifts more smoothly, could be in my head, but I don't think so. I think it's smoother. But, the Force rear derailleur feels no different than Red, in MY personal opinion. As far as the Force front derailleur is concerned, everyone knows the Red fronts have had nothing but issues and poor shifting. I am 69.8kg/154lbs and I've owned/used 2010 Force and Red Cranks and could not discern the difference between the two. However, I personally prefer 7800 Dura-Ace cranks. They have a narrower q-factor by just over 4mm and yes, I can actually tell the difference. Forego me the "blind testing" data.

Not sure why I felt the need to give my personal opinions. I'm quite sure noone gives a sh*t. But thought I'd post it anyway. ;-)

BTW, it is nice to hear you are still sticking with SRAM. I can not imagine having to go back to Shimano shifting.


EDIT: zero loss on the Red rear SHIFTER, not derailleur.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Not that you asked for all this info, but as an FYI...


Actually, it is great to read a review from a fellow rider with wider experience than mine. Thank you!  

Back in my USCF days, frames were steel and reliable components usually said "Campagnolo" on them somewhere. My experience with the modern stuff is very limited.

I am delighted to hear that my existing Rival group will continue to serve me well. The Red shifters are the only change planned. I *am* hoping for greater longevity than the Rival rear shifter provided. If that's not likely to be the case, I'll have to keep the Rival shifters on the shelf as spares. I love my mountain bike, but this is a great time of year for long, road rides here in Arizona and I miss riding my Addict.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

*Happy Camper with Red Shifter*

Despite the best efforts of my local bike shop, there is still no replacement Rival shifter in sight after three weeks. So, I bought a set of Red levers. So far, only the right side (rear) lever has been installed, to replace the broken Rival rear shifter. It may look a little funny until there is spare time available to swap out the left shifter . . . but I don't care!   

The new shifter works better than I remember the original ever working. Admittedly, 7000 miles over several months may mean that I just don't remember how well the bike shifted when new. It's hard to say for sure. Currently, shifting is now light and sure, very different than recent memory of the Rival shifter that broke. 

The process was amazingly easy. After threading the new cable through to the rear derailleur and pulling snug by hand, all it took was tightening the fastener bolt and the bike shifted perfectly on the stand. Just beginner's luck, I am certain.

Subsequent road riding confirms flawless shifting. Even the "false shift" when you reach the bottom of the gear range and try to shift down again works just as expected. Life is good! :thumbsup:


----------

